# Easiest Scramble ever.



## masterofthebass (Nov 21, 2007)

Scramble w/ cross on top:

L' F U2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' R' F2 D' U' L2 U D' B F2 L' U2 R L F' L

39 move speed solution. Had a 11.94 with it, but my cube is horrible right now. Should've been faster. Redid it on a better cube and got a 9.75.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea that was a kinda easy solve:S


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 21, 2007)

13.77 first try. 8.17 after a couple more tries.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

WOW! hahahaha that was the easiest scramble ever lmfao. i got friggin 9.32 seconds on it my very first try! and i locked up too lmao weird... where you get that from bass?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 22, 2007)

A friend IMed me after he got his PB on it. I think he got it from JNet.


----------



## TimC (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried this and just got 16 seconds.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow very nice scramble!
Kinda like my scramble in my youtube video. 
I got my first sub 10 on it after a few tries 9.28.
nothing amazing OH on it becuase I have been resting my hand and aren't warmed up 19.xx was best


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 22, 2007)

Tried once, 9.62 ^^


----------



## hdskull (Nov 22, 2007)

9.39 Woot!

EDIT: I inserted last pair as R' F R F' dunno if that makes a difference, but easy x-cross with one pair ready, and while inserting the 2nd pair the 3rd pair gets set up. Then I got an OLL I know, then R perm!(One of my fastest PLLs)


----------



## Todd (Nov 22, 2007)

First go i got 15.70 or something was too exciting to have such an easy cross and first 2 pairs.

Excluding cube rotations i was able to get a 35 move solution (38 with).

(Scrambled with cross on top)
Cross + F2L : z2 R' F L F' L' F y U F U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U'y R U R'
OLL: F U (R U') R' F'
PLL: U2 - B L' B R2 B' L B R2 B2


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 22, 2007)

19,44 and that's one of my few lucky sub 20's

Did VH and got antisune for COLL, U-PLL as EPLL and a ending  = 15 turns in LL


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 25, 2007)

yay 7.58
that was like, cross+ 3 pairs in inspection
done on a superlubed cube


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 25, 2007)

13.91, first solve of today 
Could have been faster, but still a good time for me.


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 25, 2007)

7.40 - 31 moves

XCross: x2 y2 R' F R
2nd Pair: y2 U' R' U R
3rd Pair: y' R U R'
ZBF2L: U' R2 F R F' U2 R U' y R U' R'
ZBLL: y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2

Ridiculous scramble.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow I did this in 7.20 my first try, i saw the first 3 f22l in the preinspection easily. I taped it, but I don''t feel like uploading it unless someone wants me to.


----------



## tynancantspeedsolve (Jun 4, 2019)

masterofthebass said:


> Scramble w/ cross on top:
> 
> L' F U2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' R' F2 D' U' L2 U D' B F2 L' U2 R L F' L
> 
> 39 move speed solution. Had a 11.94 with it, but my cube is horrible right now. Should've been faster. Redid it on a better cube and got a 9.75.


yeah really easy got a 13 which is my pb


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 4, 2019)

tynancantspeedsolve said:


> yeah really easy got a 13 which is my pb



I'd recommend you don't count it as your PB since you got it from a thread that's specifically about how easy the scramble is. (Totally your choice of course, but most people wouldn't count something like this.)


----------



## EccentricSensei (Jun 4, 2019)

DGCubes said:


> I'd recommend you don't count it as your PB since you got it from a thread that's specifically about how easy the scramble is. (Totally your choice of course, but most people wouldn't count something like this.)


I wouldn’t 
I got a 12.79


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 4, 2019)

And _that_ is how you do a 12 year bump ladies and gentlemen give em a round of applause!


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 4, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> And _that_ is how you do a 12 year bump ladies and gentlemen give em a round of applause!


And a round of applause for @Aerma , you showed him how it's done


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 5, 2019)

6.83!


----------



## Cuber2113 (Jun 5, 2019)

7.43 First try lol
Could have been better without lockup(s)


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 9, 2019)

4.86 lol. 3 move XCross, 2 Easy Pairs, last pair cancels into a Sledge, U2 Rw U R’ U’ M U R U’ R’ PLL Skip


----------



## GioccioCuber (Jun 9, 2019)

I did 6.97


----------



## DottedCalculator (Aug 16, 2019)

How to make it even easier......
L' F U2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 F' R' F2 D' U' L2 U D' B F2 L' U2 R2 F' R' F L2

https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=L-_F_U2..._R-_F2_D-_U-_L2_U_D-_B_F2_L-_U2_R2_F-_R-_F_L2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 16, 2019)

6.9 first try


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 16, 2019)

I got a 9.25 first try (5tps)
Thanks

reconstruction. such lucky


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 17, 2019)

I got a 4.58 after some practice (Stackmat). I couldn't find the solution that led to the PLL skip but I found one with Fat Sune and Jb Perm with no AUF.
I average 9 or 10 by the way. My legitimate PB (5.79) is on the reconstruction thread.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 17, 2019)

15.676 after 2 tries. illegitimate pb. my actual pb is 16.739. if Feliks Zemdegs or Max Park got this scramble a world record would be broken!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

I got a 5.8 but I locked up. My pb is 4.67


----------



## OreKehStrah (Aug 17, 2019)

I got a 6.08 earlier. Not counting that as a PB for obvious reasons.


----------



## KingCanyon (Aug 19, 2019)

I got an 8.70 on it.


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 19, 2019)

got a 17.35


----------



## icarneiro (Aug 23, 2019)

My PB is 15.83

and i got in first try 14.89, in this case i won't consider as my PB...
but was really easy


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 23, 2019)

Guys, please stop bumping a thread from 2007.


----------

